# Graveyard Pop-up Dressed up



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

We bought this graveyard popup from Spirit and although it's small (about 3' high), we loved it's quick pop up factor.

But I didn't care for it's bland shroud and shiny plastic face and hands.

I added some creepy cloth to it's shroud and did some dry brushing on it's face and hands. I'm much happier with it now


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job. I got one of these too and agree that it needs a facelift, but hadn't come up with anything yet.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like what you've done with it.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

good luck, mine broke in 2 days...looking for box.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Word of caution...... Do not try this without the figure attached! The remote on mine stopped working and brought it back. The guy tried the remaining 3 without the pole and body and broke all 3 mechanisms! I guess the additional weight and leverage slows it down enough not to break it. He wouldn't listen!


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Its amazing how the industry has kept up with the increased demand of halloween props by making the multi-thousand dollar animatronics of yesterday now affordable and user friendy...kinda fascinating. Everyone's getting into Pneumatics these days....gotta keep changing with the times.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job spiffing that prop up!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey i got 2 of those this year...I like what you did with it...great job.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd like to do a bit more to it (I hate the sheen of his cloak) but for now, I'm pleased. I'm especially pleased with the drybrushing I did on his face and hands. The plastic was just too white and shiny and 2 minutes of drybrushing made all the difference in the world.

I have read about problems with the strength of it's pop (breaking the mechanism box) so I'll probably add some more weight somehow to the rod under it's head. If anyone does this though, please keep in mind that you will need to add more weight to hold the base down to the ground. I'm planning on putting bricks on it's base (rather than the recommended sand bags) and use some 16ga wire around the bricks and base to keep them from shifting.

I also want to take another close look at the pop-up casing to see how I can reinforce that too.

It's amazing how powerful this little sucker is LOL


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well unfortunately mine did not work either of them. ill be taking them back this week. BOOOO for me, but yours look great.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Good Job Cassie
Sorry to hear that T hope they treat you right..


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, in spite of all the bad luck other people have had with this prop, ours worked like a charm all night long. No problems at all. ((knock on wood))


----------

